# Eating out



## Cliff H. (Mar 19, 2006)

Do you guys order steaks and bbq in restaruants?  It appears that some of you guys compete. Yes?  Do you guys find restaruants that impress you regularly or would you rather have your own?  I usually do not order steak or bbq in a restaruants.  I sometimes order ribs from the local  joint to compare with what I am doing at home!


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 19, 2006)

I really almopst NEVER order a steak out!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 19, 2006)

It depends on where I'm going. A couple of local resturants here serve a pretty good steak. If it's not one I trust then it's probably gonna be seafood I order.


----------



## WalterSC (Mar 19, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Do you guys order steaks and bbq in restaruants?  It appears that some of you guys compete. Yes?  Do you guys find restaruants that impress you regularly or would you rather have your own?  I usually do not order steak or bbq in a restaruants.  I sometimes order ribs from the local  joint to compare with what I am doing at home!




Well I for one enjoy going out now and again espically to one were ya get served a meal, no buffets. My wife and I love The Out Back Steak House , they do a great job on steaks and all the food on the menu .


----------



## john pen (Mar 19, 2006)

Ill eat just about anything out...My fav rest. food is Prime Rib...prob 'cause I dont cook it at home. Except for steak, I like to order stuff I dont cook...

And I never order Itialian out. Cant compare to Mom and Dads !


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 19, 2006)

Good question...I only order steaks at two restaurants in my area, New York Prime, and Angelo's.  Only order bbq at my favorite local q joint, which I rarely frequent.

  I usually order seafood when eating out, because I love it and I'm not the best at preparing it.


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 19, 2006)

The only place around here i'll order a steak from is Logan's Roadhouse they do a real nice job =P~ 
As far as Q goes the only place i've found is Red Hot & Blue, it's a Memphis pit Q joint :!:


----------



## WalterSC (Mar 19, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Good question...I only order steaks at two restaurants in my area, New York Prime, and Angelo's.  Only order bbq at my favorite local q joint, which I rarely frequent.
> 
> I usually order seafood when eating out, because I love it and I'm not the best at preparing it.




Oh now my wife Niki loves New York Prime , we have seen Angelo`s while in Myrtle Beach just never have eaten there , as far as seafood we always go to Crabby Mike`s for seafood , it might be buffet but the food never taste the same and its all you can eat , they have a heck of a desert bar there!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 19, 2006)

Walter, you can afford to eat at NY Prime?!?!?
Angelo's is half the price, not quite as good, but excellent.  Steaks are hand cut in the kitchen, and served to you sizzling on a platter,  You hear it coming, then smell it, and then it's there!!!  Skip the Italian buffet, get the steak at Angelos!

Crabby Mike's is by far my choice for any buffet...they strive to present
entree quality food on a buffet, and while they miss that mark every so
often,  they still have better food than most of the ayce buffets serving
Mrs. Pauls down here.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Mar 19, 2006)

My problem with eating out is that I alway say that I can cook better than that for a lot less $.  It may be me, but why pay for a meal that is soso when you can fix it at home for a lot less.  IMHO


----------



## WalterSC (Mar 19, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Walter, you can afford to eat at NY Prime?!?!?
> Angelo's is half the price, not quite as good, but excellent.  Steaks are hand cut in the kitchen, and served to you sizzling on a platter,  You hear it coming, then smell it, and then it's there!!!  Skip the Italian buffet, get the steak at Angelos!
> 
> *For my wife I will afford it , it is more than worth it just to see the smile on her face as she enjoies it.  She puts up with alot its not been easy for a California Lady to adapt to being a Southern Lady but she has mastered it with ease.*
> ...



*Yea you can eat like a King and not go over budget , of course you must go with a empty stomach and pants with a streach waste, LOL. I cant stand  different foods that taste the same if I eat shrimp I want to taste it .*


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 20, 2006)

I rarely order steaks out, however I like to try Barbecue from places that "specialize" in BBQ to compare what I'm making at home.  There are lots of places around my house that do BBQ so I've tried pretty much all of them.  I have found one I like alot and it's one of the dumpiest looking places that you can find.  The guy does it out of two non-running step vans and an old oil drum smoker.  But the others BBQ joints just plain suck and are either too smokey or the meat tastes like it's been sitting in a crock pot for a week.


----------



## WalterSC (Mar 20, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> I rarely order steaks out, however I like to try Barbecue from places that "specialize" in BBQ to compare what I'm making at home.  There are lots of places around my house that do BBQ so I've tried pretty much all of them.  I have found one I like alot and it's one of the dumpiest looking places that you can find.  The guy does it out of two non-running step vans and an old oil drum smoker.  But the others BBQ joints just plain suck and are either too smokey or the meat tastes like it's been sitting in a crock pot for a week.



Well then Larry you should move down to SC or NC depending on were you are we have BBQ joints all over the place , that because the Carolinas are the center of the known BBQ universe , some of the finest BBQ places are still to this day run by families that have been doing Q for generations.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 20, 2006)

:pop:


----------



## WalterSC (Mar 20, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> :pop:




Now chili thats a different story , dont see much of that round here . I I do love good chili and Scotty I did make a copy of you chili the last tiem you posted it and yea I am gonna try my hand at making it.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 20, 2006)

WalterSC said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't say anything about chili, I did the popcorn cuz I forsee some comments from the Texans. 

The Cowboy Chili recipe is a good one tho ... make sure you use fresh dried chiles and that your powder is ground super fine.

As for eating out, Yeah.... I'm usually disappointed when it comes to things that I know I can make better.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Mar 20, 2006)

I only order steak if I can get prime, usually at Ruth's Chris or Morton's Steakhouse.

As far as barbecue, I only order it out if its authentic and served at a run down looking place.  I'll always look for landmark restaurants when I'm in Kansas, Missouri, Memphis, the Carolina's or Texas.

My favorite so far is Oklahoma Joe's where you can fill up your car with gas, get some great barbecue and hit the liquor store attached to it . Truly a one stop shop.


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 20, 2006)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> My favorite so far is Oklahoma Joe's where you can fill up your car with gas, get some great barbecue and hit the liquor store attached to it . Truly a one stop shop.


Eat at Joes and get gas! I can see the sign now!
Or eat at Joes and GET gassed!
;.


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 20, 2006)

Hey Walter do you have Bubba's BBQ down by you?
I tried it when we were on the Outer Banks last summer.
I figured it was a chain, but it was damn good  :!:  =P~


----------



## oompappy (Mar 20, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Hey Walter do you have Bubba's BBQ down by you?
> I tried it when we were on the Outer Banks last summer.
> I figured it was a chain, but it was damn good  :!:  =P~



The original Bubba passed away about 5 years ago,if I remember 
right. I've heard good _and_ bad since. Where were ya, Frisco or 
Avon?


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 20, 2006)

oompappy said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Avon, thats to bad about Bubba :-( 
It was very good :!:
Goin' back this year 8-[


----------



## WalterSC (Mar 20, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Hey Walter do you have Bubba's BBQ down by you?
> I tried it when we were on the Outer Banks last summer.
> I figured it was a chain, but it was damn good  :!:  =P~



Actually we dont but we have Sweatman`s, Tommy Rose, and several different familes of Dukes BBQ , and Kings BBQ in Barnwell. And thats just the tip of the iceberg of BBQ places.


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 20, 2006)

WalterSC said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what I figured you being from there, I sure wish we had that many places up here :!:


----------



## WalterSC (Mar 20, 2006)

deputynrc said:
			
		

> During my trip to Texas to pickup my Gator, we stopped at "The Big Texan" in Amarillo, TX.  That is the place that lets you try to eat a 72oz steak.  If you can eat it in 1hr, its free.  Now they had one of those in the cold case on display.  The thing looked like a 9"x13" cake pan.  Anyway, I ordered a 24 oz Rib eye and it was the best "restaurant" steaks I have ever eaten!!



Well they say they always do things BIG in Texas , I have been to Dallas once in my life , have family there , all the folks that lived in thier neighborhood put on a beef feast the likes of which I have never seen since, ribs , brisket, beef loins , etc. !!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 21, 2006)

My wife and I went to Ruths Chris for an Anniversary dinner and it was by far NOT the best steak I've ever had.  IMHO they are way over rated and priced.


----------



## john pen (Mar 21, 2006)

deputynrc said:
			
		

> During my trip to Texas to pickup my Gator, we stopped at "The Big Texan" in Amarillo, TX.  That is the place that lets you try to eat a 72oz steak.  If you can eat it in 1hr, its free.  Now they had one of those in the cold case on display.  The thing looked like a 9"x13" cake pan.  Anyway, I ordered a 24 oz Rib eye and it was the best "restaurant" steaks I have ever eaten!!



How much does it cost if you can't eat it in an hour ?


----------



## cflatt (Mar 21, 2006)

I agree on Ruth's Chris. I have been taken to 4 and they were all over priced for the quality. There's a place in Nashville called Flemmings, near the Vandy campus. Almost as pricey as RC but by far the best steaks I've ever eaten and the atmosphere isnt anywhere near as stuffy. Haven't found any place yet worth the return visit since moving to PA. The cashier at the grocery store did tell me his dads secret to perfect ribs though...boil them till they almost fall apart then throw them over the flame and cover them in sauce..... all I could do was smile and say thanks... No wonder my neighbors think I have the best ribs...they've never had real ones in their life.


----------



## DaleP (Mar 21, 2006)

Well I dont get to enjoy expensive steaks very often but there is a place around here called Tumbleweed that has a very cheap $20 T-Bone that is really good.


----------



## john pen (Mar 21, 2006)

deputynrc said:
			
		

> john pen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I gotta wonder how many have actually done it...


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 21, 2006)

That makes me sick just thinking about eating that much, but it would be fun to try!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 21, 2006)

deputynrc said:
			
		

> Over 30,000 have attempted since like 1960 and about 6500 have done it.  *One guy ate 2 and another did it in 9.5 minutes.  *
> They set you up on a stage so ev1 can watch ya.   =D>  =D>  =D>
> 
> Oh yea if'n "ya puke, you pay" thats a quote from the waitress!!  :grin:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 21, 2006)

WOW!  That's amazing!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 21, 2006)

What kinda steak is that Neil?  Looks like a sirloin??


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 21, 2006)

deputynrc said:
			
		

> It is a top sirloin.



That's what I thought and that's my favorite steak.  I might be able to do some damage to that bad boy!!


----------



## Finney (Mar 21, 2006)

There was a point in time that I could have put a hurting on that steak... not any more. :badgrin:


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 21, 2006)

Cripes my whole family couldn't eat that in an hour!  
.


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 21, 2006)

deputynrc said:
			
		

> Here is that bad boy!! Its about 2.5 inches thick, I have seen it in person!!



My God


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 21, 2006)

John Candy ate one in an old movie with Dan Akroyd. I can't remember the name of it, but the gristle almost did him in. It was pretty funny stuff!


----------

